

Facebook Blows past Myspace - lakeeffect
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/20/facebook-blows-past-myspace-in-global-visitors-for-may/

======
elad
What people seem to be forgetting is that the US ad market is the biggest by
far, and thus the opportunity to make money isn't in the global market.

Ask Peanut Labs (formerly xuqa.com) how much money they made as the biggest
social network in Turkey, and why they changed their business model
completely...

